# Help on Red Max Trimmer



## stan (Sep 19, 2006)

I have a red max line trimmer. It is a 2 cyle engine. The problem I have is when first started it floods, plug is wet, and gas sometimes comes out the ex. port. When it finally startes it runs great, and will restart with ease. It has good spark. Any help is appreciated. Stan


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

what model trimmer is it?


----------



## stan (Sep 19, 2006)

30 YearTech. The Red Max model is BC220DL Stan


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Sounds like the carb relief valve is failing, as the trimmer is running pressure builds in the fuel tank, when you shut it off, the carb relief valve stops the forced fuel flow, however, yours isn't, it don't. Try immediately removing the gas cap the next time you shut it off, then see if the flooding occurs the next time you would normally be restarting the trimmer(so things will be in their normal progression). If everything works ok it will indicate it's time to rebuild the carb. Have a nice day. Geo


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

After looking at a breakdown on your unit, I agree with Geo. It's probably the inlet metering needle not seating good and allowing fuel to flow through carburetor after unit is shut off.

I would clean out and install a rebuild kit, that should take care of your problem.


----------

